# calf - milk replacer?



## SherrieC (Aug 24, 2002)

How many bags of milk replacer does it take to wean a calf? I have a chance to buy about 4 but only enough goat milk for about 2, thought I'ld go ahead and feed them all half and half! :buds: but I've never once used replacer 
thanks


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

A large framed calf you could squeak by with one bag (50 pounds) depending on it's grass and grain eating habits....Small framed calf definitely 75 pounds, 1.5 bags each.


----------



## Valmai (Sep 29, 2004)

Over here I could just say 1 1/2 bags eg 30kgs. But since I dont know if CMR is the same in the US, here is how you work it out. Read the mixing instructions on the bag, how many grams of powder per litre of water, so you know how many litres of milk per bag. Then how many litres per day will you give them and for how many days? You now now how many litres you need altogether. Of course you will convert that to pounds and gallons,...which are a total mystery to me.:sing:
BTW Do check the protein percentage in the various brands. Someone in your neck of the woods can advise you on the best product.
BTW Mark 2. _*The*_ easiest way to mix milk powder is with a paint stirrer attached to a drill.


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

With my holstein calves, they each get one 50lb bag. The key is getting them started on grain ASAP. After each feeding, I will take a small handful of starter grain and put it into their mouth. For the first week or so, they have no idea what to think of it, but after a bit they will start to nose into it.

Make sure you have a small amount in front of them at all times. 

After feeding the replacer, make sure they always have fresh water. I bucket feed. After they down the replacer, i will give them warm water. They seem to take the warm water faster them cold.

I tried a new way to wean with suscess. Rather than cutting out feedings, I spend 1 week mixing the replacer weaker and weaker, until at day 7 it is just water. With this method, they will start to bawl about day 4 as they figure out what is going on, but water intake contines strong.

When I say one bag per head, that is average. I have had them wean off at 3 weeks, and currently I have one that I think will be on replacer until it is 6 months.


----------



## Judith (Jan 10, 2003)

Paint stirrer...Paint schmerer...Pffft. :nana: I just use my arm as a stir stick  LOL I'm feeding 6 bummers at the moment. I fill up my bucket with warm water ad the correct amout of powder. Add hand and arm and swoosh until liquid  I just squish the lumps between my fingers My babes are 5 weeks old and I will be feeding them replacer till they are 8 weeks old. Older than most people feed but I find these sim X holstiens grow like weeds and require a bit more feed. They were 60 pounds at birth and weight about 150 right now.


----------



## Valmai (Sep 29, 2004)

travlnusa I have never had to use CMR but everything Ive read about it says you should not dilute the mixture.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Valmai, I used to dilute, now I don't, I mean which is it and scientifically why? What's to stop calves from drinking water from a bucket or trough right before or after feeding milk? Another big controversy is whether to withhold milk from a scouring calf....Well one electrolyte manufacture "Re-sorb" says yes and another "Bounceback" says no...Lots of different theoryâs out there, I guess their all decisions we need to make based on our livestock raising successes or mistakes. Sure would like to visit New Zealand, if it's as pretty as pictures I've seen...Wow.......John


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Would it be cheaper to buy another milk goat?


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

mpillow that was years ago, it's been straight goats milk since then. Most days I need more goats, but not all days.....life is good, enjoy your weekend in CHINA.....TJ


----------



## SherrieC (Aug 24, 2002)

EEEK I have been Calfed! I have four a man got hurt wanted rid of four calves he dropped them off took the pay, I've got no idea what they were eating or where for sure he got them? out of his milk cows in his own field or what? I was at the farmers market when he dropped them off. they may have been on milk replacer? or milk, I want to put them on goat milk, should I give half water half GM? they seem to be around a week old.
What shots worming or cocidiosis control should I do for these guys? other ? they rode for a least an hour in the hot sun, do they need some shipping diesease prevention? all the calves I raised have been out of my field or, from a farm very close by walking distance. 
thank you so much 
Sherrie


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

If it were me I'd give them one feeding of an electrolyte solution long before I'd start giving them milk. Lots of folks will disagree, but that's what I'd be feeding tonight. Tomorrow 1/2 bottle milk the other 1/2 the electrolyte solution. Next feeding 3/4 milk 1/4 electrolyte, then of course straight milk from then on. I understand that this is extra work but it could be the difference between them living or dying. Sounds like you have a great animal background so don't let those bottle babiesâ cons you into more milk, big mistake, a hungry calf is a healthy calf.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Just start worring about the feeding routine for now, what type calf?


----------



## SherrieC (Aug 24, 2002)

Oh good lord, two of them may be a week old they seem to have some flesh to them one mostly black one jersey red and white, or maybe gurnsey, but I think all four of them are half jersey. the two more holstein looking two are taller but very very thin , making me think either just born twins, or he really wasn't taking care of them. their black isn't black enough looks jersey cross. All four have dry navels, from top to bottom. they are knee high. I only allowed them half a bottle each and that took them forever, I was afraid that was too much for a jersey. I know for our full baby jersey we fed four times a day smaller amounts the first week or so, till that got old and it could eat more at a time.


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

Our calves get two quarts liquid twice a day until they are on a bucket and they are getting 6 pounds twice a day (usually 3 pounds water, 3 milk...or just the MR).
So our Jerseys only get two bottles a day and they do just fine. These beef cross babies are getting more milk tahn we generally feed our Jerseys but they are quite a bit bigger.


----------

